# Help with Orlando Disney tickets



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi does anyone know any good sites and cheap ones where we can buy the 14 day tickets for walt disney world in orlando and what offers or prices etc they would do for the other parks like Aquatica, Busch gardens, Epcot centre etc?

We have been trawelling sites with no luck really as all so confusing!

Kate xx


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi i've been to orlando a couple of times last time was a yr ago.generally online does the best prices for disneyt ickets which your travel agent should match.the disney tickets include animal kingdom and epcot.you can get seaworld,aquatica and busch garden tickets,3 days for about 65quid each from virgin.you can buy tickets out there and you can save money doing that.you can also do timeshares when your out there,they take about an hour and then you get cheap or free tickets.ask your travel agwent to explain wgich tickets are for what its a bit confusing.disney tickets tend to be about the same price wherever you get them online,the longer you go the more you save.if you want to go to gatorland or do arabian nights dinner show or similiar buy tickets when your there,its cheaper.hope this helps.you'll have an amazing time!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi honeypinkblonde thanks for the info - we have been told to buy disney land tickets now but general prices are around £200 each didnt know if that was about right? We have hired a villa.

Thanks again

Kate xx


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

is that each?it doesnt sound a bad price.orlando tickets are a lot it was about £1000 for tickets for me,oh and 2 children.these were 2wk disney tickets including all disney parks.also tickets for seaworld,busch gardens and aquatica,i hink it was called the flexiticket.are you going soon?we went when my son was a similiar age to your son 15months.it was fab we've also been since then.after surviving the plane its fab,although the disney shops dont like the kids to play as much now there always tidying up!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi yes thats per ticket - there are 5 adults and my son gets in free. We are going in september but my mum wants to get the tickets booked as everything else is booked now. So my son will be just on 2 years old.

Kate xx


----------

